# google sketchup



## ramp34 (30 Aug 2010)

Hi, Can anyone tell me if sketchup is any good? I downloaded the free version, all i want to do is design furniture with it. Any advice would be appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Ian (31 Aug 2010)

Yes its very good.

Well worth the learning curve.

Ian


----------



## Steve Maskery (31 Aug 2010)

SU is excellent. DaveR is our resident expert here and I consider myself to be competent too. If you take British Woodworking (and if you don't, you should) then you will have seen some of my illustrations in that.

It's easy to get going and, after several years, I'm still learning.
S


----------



## wobblycogs (31 Aug 2010)

I consider myself competent (can get what I want designed if not by the fastest route) with a number of 3D and 2D modelling tools and I think SU is one of the best tools out there. 

For comparison, it doesn't have the design and modelling power of 3D-Studio Max or the engineering power of AutoCAD but at the same time it's free and fairly easy to use which makes it perfect for designing furniture and other small items.

The way you model in SU is different to most other modelling tools which can make the transition painful (it took me a few goes before I got used to it) and that really is it's only major down side. I suggest you work through these tutorials: http://sketchupforwoodworkers.com/

I'm going to mock up a workshop extension idea for our house sometime in the next few days which is something else SU is ideal for.


----------



## mailee (31 Aug 2010)

sketchup, absolutely fantastic. I use it for most of my builds. I find it easier to use than a full blown CAD program and so easy to use the 3D. You can add as much or as little detail as you want and even run through the build joint by joint if you wish. It is also useful for showing customers what their project will look like. (And easy to change if they change their mind) :wink:


----------



## RogerS (31 Aug 2010)

Yes. If you type Sketchup into the Search button on this website then you will find lots of information. Google is even better. They have their own Sketchup forum.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Sep 2010)

I love forums!

A couple of weeks ago i signed up for a cycling forum and was led to http://opencyclemap.org/ which was the perfect resource i never knew existed.

Today I sign up up at this place because I don't know dung about routing, and get led to Google Sketchup... my life is now complete!

Thank you


----------



## ramp34 (4 Sep 2010)

I am working through the tutorials on you tube for sketchup, but i dont seem to have the tool bar on the bottom of the page where the dimension box is, can any one help??


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Sep 2010)

Any chance you've clicked on the icon to make the window full screen? I'm guessing it is currently hidden below the taskbar.


----------



## ramp34 (5 Sep 2010)

Yep, it was hidden by the task bar. Im very impressed with it so far, so much quicker than previous design packages ive used.


----------



## OldWood (6 Sep 2010)

I'm no great shakes at SU, but I persevere because the one attribute I do find is that it allows me to think through the design and build properly. Just too many hand sketches on odd bits of paper, or even a notebook, very often just do not work as you haven't really seen the end item in the three planes, or the first cut scribble just hasn't been designed fully.

It may take time, particularly f you aren't that competent, but it is time well spent.

Rob


----------



## SketchUp Guru (6 Sep 2010)

FWIW, here are a few examples. Some of these have been posted here before but all are done in SketchUp. Plans for construction could be made from every one of these pieces.


----------



## Carlow52 (10 Sep 2010)

Dave R, to complement the 3 images shown above , it would help a lot if you could post some dimensioned plans as well as a cut list so as we can see what SU can do in this department.
Thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Sep 2010)

While it might help if I posted detailed plans, etc., the plans I've done are for clients and not mine to post here. If you want to see detailed plans and cut lists created with SketchUp and LayOut you can download the plan for Garrett Hack's Workbench, Michael Pekovich's Arts and Crafts Display Case or Gary Rogowksi's Contemporary Trestle Table. You could also take a look at things I've already written such as this on Cut Lists or this on creating plans with LayOut.


----------



## Carlow52 (11 Sep 2010)

Dave,
many thanks for the links to some wonder resources. Much appreciated.


----------



## Geno (15 Sep 2010)

Hello all,

getting started with sketchup now, 

Just wondering (and don't string me up for this!! ) but is there a library of parts available for sketchup users??

I know its best to build up your own parts library and it serves as good practice learningto use sketchup but just asking anyWay


Cheers


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Sep 2010)

Geno, Have fun with it.

You are right that it is better to make your own parts. As to availability of "parts", it depends upon what sort of parts you're looking for. There's the Google 3D Warehouse which is searchable directly from the Components browser in SketchUp. You can try that to see if you can find what you're looking for. Be aware though that anyone can upload to the Warehouse and there's a lot of poorly executed SketchUp models there. You'll get what you pay for.


----------



## Geno (15 Sep 2010)

Cheers Dave,

I'll take a look there anyway and it'll at least provide some inspiration!!


----------

